

Why Google's Android delays don't matter - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/why_googles_android_delays_dont_matter

======
demallien
Does anyone else feel like the author hasn't really grasped the problem that
the delays have revealed?

That problem is that the delays are being caused by customisations being done
for different clients. And if you are doing customisations for different
clients, you no longer have a uniform platform, leading to a fracturing of the
market for developers. Basically, Android is being delayed to reduce it's
usefulness to developers and to end-users. Google should have stuck to their
guns, at least for the first release.

That said, I don't think Googles intention with Android was to create their
own platform. I think the strategy was basically to make it easier for
operators/manufacturers to create a smartphone that didn't suck, which would
in turn make Google's core products more easily accessible from mobile
platforms. I guess we will have to wait and see if this strategy is successful
or not.

